# problem mit IE



## hamid (29. Mrz 2011)

hallo freunde.

gewisse funktionen meiner anwendung gehen nicht unter IE8 aber bei FireFox schon. 

einer der fuktionen nicht nicht reibungslos klappt ist eine lösch-funktion der einträge der unter IE nicht klappt.

die funktion fragt über JS ab ob der user löschen oder nicht löschen möchte...wenn user auf nein geht wird der eintrag aber trotzdem gelöscht was nicht so schön ist .

code :


```
<a href="?id=<c:out value="${losIdee.id}" />"  class="specialLink" name="mein_link">
<img src="<c:out value="${context}"/>/images/los/delete.gif" alt="Löschen">
</a>
```

und JS :


```
<script type="text/javascript">
 
window.onload = function() {
	var deleteLinks = document.getElementsByName('mein_link');
	for (var i = 0; i < deleteLinks.length; i++) {
		deleteLinks[i].onclick = function(e) {
	        if (! confirm('Löschen ?')) {
	            e.preventDefault();
	        }
	    };
	}
};



</script>
```

hat jemand einen workaround dazu bzw weiss woran das liegen könnte ? danke


----------



## diel2001 (30. Mrz 2011)

Der IE ist eine Extrawurst. Ich schätze, dass er mit Events anders umgeht als alle anderen Browser.


----------



## Evil-Devil (28. Apr 2011)

An sich musst du lediglich das Event von confirm() zurückgeben. Der IE verhält sich korrekt, weil confirm true bzw. false zurückgibt


----------

